# Spray contest (Help me win)



## Armaetus (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know if this would be the appropiate place to ask of this, but there is a spray contest on a website and the prize for #1 is L4D2 credited towards the winner's Steam account.

So in all, help me try and get #1 by downloading my sprays (not to mention use them if you like them), thanks <3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 20, 2009)

No.

Unless you buy me L4D afterwards if you win.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 20, 2009)

i downloaded them all.  would it count if i downloaded them all multiple times?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 20, 2009)

No. that's cheating


----------



## Takun (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't you normally bitch about all the /b/tards on here?  Now you are making anon sprays?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not downloading crap to help you win a game. Maybe if it could actually help your life go somewhere or help me in some way would I be nice enough to help.


----------



## Ziff (Nov 21, 2009)

I will if you make a L4D2 spray.


----------

